

A Celestial Traveler Closes on Mars - ISL
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/05/science/space/celestial-traveler-closing-on-mars.html

======
Gravityloss
"The nucleus is now known to be only about 700 meters in diameter"

Wikipedia has a comprehensive writeup.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C/2013_A1](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C/2013_A1)

